# Whipped Butter



## ella/TO (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone make "whipped butter"? Cannot buy it here, in the shops that I go to. I only use unsalted butter. Waiting to hear....and thanks in advance!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

I do all the time.  I let a pound of butter come to room temperature, then put it into my mixer with a whisk attachment.  Whisk until fluffy and gradually add 2/3 cup canola oil and whip until it's completely incorporated.  Scrape into an airtight container - like Tupperware - and refrigerate.  Before I need to use the whipped butter I take it out of the refrigerator for a few minutes to allow it to soften a bit.  Spreads just like the stuff in the store and a lot less expensive.

I've used both salted and unsalted butter and am not sure which one I prefer.  Depends on what I'm spreading it on.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2008)

Katie, I thought of the whisk idea but then was stymied.  Wasn't sure what could/should happen next.  ella/TO, you can always add some nice chopped herbs after doing what Katie recommends as well for a nice kick.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, like garlic for example.


----------

